# Best Ipsy Products of 2014 Edition



## IMDawnP (Apr 23, 2014)

Since we have a worst of topic I thought it might be fun if we shared the products the we loved so far this year. I picked my favorite from each bag so far this year.

Jan: Malin and Goetz Mojito Lip Balm

Feb: Eyetini in Violette

Mar: Chella Indigo Eyeliner

Apr: Coastal Scents Brush


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 23, 2014)

For 2014...

January: Benefit's the POREfessional

February: skyn ICELAND Fresh Start Mask with Ice Age Mud

March: bareMinerals Marvelous Moxie™ Lipgloss in Rebel

April: Urban Decay 24/7 Velvet Glide-On Eye Pencil Travel Size


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 23, 2014)

The Marvelous Moxie lipstick in Get Ready! Love the color, love the formula, love the mini size!

Also love the Demeter perfume in Jasmine and the Rainbow Honey polish from the April bag.


----------



## sarahtyler (Apr 23, 2014)

pro: I went to look back at my glam rooms from past months and got the popup to rate my items and bag. Yay!

con: I looked at my January bag and was sad. Again.

January: Coastal Scents small foundation brush

February: Eyetini in ambrosia

March: my whole bag was perfect, but I think I loved the marvelous moxie lipstick the best

April: Cailyn lip balm (I actually really love them - I just wish ipsy really knew me and sent me the bright pink)


----------



## Kristine Walker (Apr 24, 2014)

Off the top of my head:

Cailyn Lip Balm

Cailyn Gel Liner

Mirabella Blending Brush

Chella Indigo eyeliner

Marvelous Moxie lipstick

Demeter Jasmine perfume

Rainbow Honey polish

Nailtini polishes

All the nail polishes actually

Pacifica Blood Orange body butter

Tons more I can't recall atm


----------



## biancardi (Apr 24, 2014)

For 2014

January - Balanced Guri Balm Me Up - I swapped for that - this stuff is great on cracked heels!

February - Be Matte Blush

March - Be a Bombshell eyeshadow in Bora Bora

April - Rainbow Honey nailpolish

For 2013 (I started in June...)

June - Cailyn Cosmetics Line-Fix Gel Eyeliner with Brush Built-In in Purple

July - derma e Microdermabrasion Scrub - I swapped for that

August -Michael Todd Jojoba Charcoal Gentle Exfoliating Facial Scrub

September - Jesse’s Girl Waterproof Liquid Eyeliner - I swapped for that

October - Sexy Hair Spray Clay Texturizing Spray Clay - I swapped for that

November - Starlooks Gem Eye Pencil

December - Mirabella Eye Blender Brush - I swapped for that

wow - quite a few swapping to get my fav's!!  I hope this year won't be that way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Please, ipsymatch - work for me!


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 24, 2014)

In no particular order, I loved:

February bag (pink)

Chella indigo eyeliner

Klorane patches

City Color highlighter

I still have so much I still have to try though!


----------



## Jwhackers (Apr 24, 2014)

Ok here are my faves from each month! 

January: Benefit Porefessional, although I wasn't wowed by anything this month!

February: Zoya Nail Polish in Dot (Love me some zoya!), City Color be matte blush (I have been using this a ton and love it!) Tini Beauty (I wasn't over the moon about this when the bag arrived but I just recently used it and it's beautiful. I got the purple one) 

March: Chella eyeliner (My first one dried up but chella sent me a new one and while it's not my favorite eyeliner ever, it's decent) pixi beauty flawless beauty primer (I love how luminous this makes my dry skin) bare mineral marvelous moxie lipstick in get ready (not the best color on me, but i love the formula) 

April: Elizabeth Mott eyeshadow (nice formula and while it's not super unique to my collection, it will get used), UD eyeliner (while the one I got in my bag was dry and flaky, they are sending me a replacement and I have high hopes for this, and am thinking I just got a defective one)


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 25, 2014)

Awesome thread!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  My favorites from this year:

*January:* Healthy Sexy Hair Soy Tri-Wheat Conditioner (I have two full-size bottles now lol)

*February: *City Color Be Matte Blush in Fresh Melon (I wear it at least twice a week)

*March:* Be a Bombshell Bora Bora Quad (I'm eyeshadow obsessed)

*April:* Urban Decay 24/7 Velvet Glide-On Eye Pencil in Black Velvet (ADORE, also UD 24/7 Eye Pencil obsessed hahaha!)


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Apr 25, 2014)

I have loved  


City Color be matte blush (bought several more)  
BaB Bora Bora quad
Elizabeth Mott single shadow 
Sexy Hair beach spray (never would've bought this on my own)
Chella highlighter pencil
Mirabella Colour Sheers lipstick
Pacifica Roll-on perfume
BaB Blush 
Not just for those individual items, but for most of these brands I've purchased other things since finding the brands in Ipsy. This goes back further than 2014, obviously!


----------



## theblingfairy (Apr 25, 2014)

I love the city color highlighter, and the be matte blush in fresh melon. At such a low price point, I've been VERY impressed so far.

Love zoya.

The starlooks pencil in the pretty lilac shimmery shade. I can't remember the name.

Email waterliner in turquoise was nice.


----------



## theblingfairy (Apr 25, 2014)

*em

Curse you, autocorrect.


----------



## button6004 (Apr 25, 2014)

zoya, city color and UD for sure.


----------



## sstich79 (Apr 26, 2014)

By month:


January... *Malin + Goetz Mojito Lip Balm* by a landslide.
February... Zoya Odette was the best of what actually came in my bag, but the *City Color Be Matte Blush* that I ordered is my official winner.
March... pleasantly surprised by the *bareMinerals Marvelous Moxie Lipstick*, and also really liked the Klari Reis bag pattern.
April... was expecting the Urban Decay liner to triumph over all, but wound up in love with the *City Color White Gold*.
Surprised to find that a cheapie-cheap brand is dominating my favorites so far, so much so that I'm actually expecting a decent-sized City Color haul to arrive tomorrow (went a little nuts when they offered free shipping on Earth Day).

Honorable mention goes to the TokyoMilk Dark Lip Elixir that I ordered after a discussion of them in one of the Ipsy forums (March, I think). I am officially addicted to the Salted Caramel, and have gotten several other people hooked as well.


----------



## BelleSade (Apr 26, 2014)

The Bab blush, which I used constantly, until it broke during a trip  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I loved the NYX lipsticks, so much I've continued buying more from the brand often. They don't sell that brand in my state.

The Chella Indigo Eyeliner.

The EM mascara.

Michael Todd scrub

Bare Minerals Moxie lipstick

Starlooks gem liner


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 26, 2014)

Ohh, excellent thread! As much as I like to complain about Ipsy sometimes, I feel like there's always something in my bag I love.  :wub:

From this year:

January: Briogeo Deep Conditioning Mask

February: City Color Be Matte Blush, Skyn Iceland Mask, &amp; Mally Starlight Liners 

March: Chella Eyeliner

April: Lollitint

I've been subscribed since December 2012, so here are my other favorites:

H2O Face Oasis Hydrating Treatment

Jesse's Girl Waterproof Liquid Eyeliner

Urban Decay Revolution Lipstick (of course!)

Mica Beauty Eyeshadow in Bronze &amp; Earth

Pacifica Roll On Perfumes


----------



## deidrexo (Apr 26, 2014)

January - 3 in 1 Revolotion Leeanni Eco and the Healthy Sexy Hair leave in conditioner
February - Zoya polish (Dot) and I loved the colour of my pop beauty lip gloss (peony) but it stank

March - Moxie lipstick and NYX shadow

April - I guess the Dr Brandt microdemabrasion or UD Pencil. Nothing really was fantastic in my bag this month.


----------



## beautygroove (Apr 27, 2014)

January: nada

February: I loved everything in my Feb bag!! But especially the city color blush and eyetini.

March: bareminerals lipstick

April: i guess the dr. brandt


----------



## bellerenee (Apr 27, 2014)

Looking back on it, 2014 has been kind of a bust for me so far.

January -- Healthy Sexy Hair Soy Leave In Conditioner

February -- Zoya polish in Dot 

March -- Pixi Primer

April -- UD 24/7 Eyeliner


----------



## autopilot (Apr 27, 2014)

For 2014 to date...

Jan - Porefessional (tiny but lasts forever) and M&amp;G mojito lip balm. One item I didn't get in my bag but bought and LOVE is the Faith Aromatherapy Tahitian Monoi Scrub. Great discount code with that one.

Feb - Zoya Odette - pretty colour and lovely formula, as always.

March - Bare Minerals Marvellous Moxie lipstick. Colour is nice, great scent, and feels great on.

April - Demeter jasmine roll-on. I finally got Demeter in my bag and was not disappointed! I had been very excited for the UD liner but it flakes horribly...


----------



## Spazkatt (Apr 27, 2014)

Jan: The Briogeo conditioning hair mask, which I was originally unhappy about getting, but ended up loving it once I tried it.

Feb: City color Matte blush in melon, I wear it daily!

Mar: Pacifica Indian coconut nectar body butter, I just finished it and bought the large size!

Apr: Elizabeth Mott Pop! goes the eyeshadow.

I have now been with ipsy a full year, and so far I have discovered at least one awesome item every month, even if I originally hated my bag when it showed up in my glam room. Which reminds me why I signed up for ipsy in the first place, to discover new things!


----------



## ScoutSays (Apr 27, 2014)

March: Pixi Flawless Beauty Primer

April: Elizabeth Mott Eye Shadow - I love this so much I ordered the rest of the eyeshadows as well as all the eye pencils!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can't beat 50% off!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Apr 27, 2014)

Favorites from  2014:  Zoya and Pacifica

Favorites from 2013:  Zoya and Pacifica  :satisfied:

(Also: Michael Todd, Juice Beauty lip gloss, Be Delectable, and Josie Maran argan oil)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm unsubbed now, but the only things I got in 2014 that really stand out in my mind are the Malin &amp; Goetz Mojito lip balm and the Be a Bombshell shadow quad (because the colors are SO PRETTY).


----------



## Flowerfish (Apr 29, 2014)

I love this thread, I actually keep a spreadsheet myself of my most used Ipsy items which are the items I love.  Here's my list from the past year:

*Mirabella lipstick (May 2013)* - I bought 3 more colors after getting it in my Ipsy bag.

*Jessie's Girl Liquid Eyeliner* *(September 2013)* - I almost used this up and recently stopped using it because the tip is frayed.  I liked it enough but it does smear in the outer corners of my eyes.  It was a good Ipsy find though but I had to trade to get it.

*Pixi Bronzer in Subtly Sun Touched (November 2013*) - LOVE!  Best Ipsy find of all.

*Pixi Bronzer in Summertime (November 2013)* - Like this too, luckily I was getting 2 bags for a while and was able to receive both bronzer shades.

*NYX Lipstick (December 2013)* - I received the shade Fiesta and love it.

*Be Delectable Hand Cream in Vanilla (October 2013)* - so yummy, I also traded for the Lemon and Coconut scents,

*Demeter Salt Air Perfume (July 2013) *- So beachy!  :wub:

And finally... (Saved this for last because no one will believe it's serious, but it is!) *J Cat Lipstick in Honeycrisp (September 2013) *- Personally I love the color!  

I also love these items that Ipsy sent out but I didn't get.  However, I already own and use them so wanted to throw them out there since they are tried and true for me:

*Benefit Porefessional*

*Benefit Lollitinit*

*Butter London polish*

*Pacific Indian Coconut Nectar Body Butter*


----------



## Hipster (Apr 29, 2014)

My faves this year so far:

January - M+G mojito lip balm.  Heavenly smell!  I put it on right before bed and my lips are still great when I wake up!

February - City Color blush.  I used it everyday for a few weeks.  Blended beautifully and gorgeous shade!

Honourable mention: the eyetini cream shadow.  The formula didn't budge and I got a ton of compliments when I wore it.

March - Chella indigo eyeliner.  My first not black or brown eyeliner.  Love how it gives a pop of subtle colour.

April - Demeter!  FINALLY got one in my bag and it didn't disappoint  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeaJay (May 1, 2014)

November 2013: Nailtini in Caviar Cocktail Nail Polish

December 2013: Mirabella Eye Blender Brush  (Crease brush)

January 2014: nothing

February 2014: nothing

March 2014: Klorane eye patches

April 2014: Dr. Brandt Dermabrasion


----------



## 3Babydolls (May 1, 2014)

Oops edited because I just realized it was supposed to be only for this year...here goes, so fun!

- (Jan 2014) nourish organic face lotion - smells and feels wonderful

- (feb 2014) city color be matte blush

- (march 2014) NYX eyeshadow trio in cabana boy

- (march 2014) BAB eyeshadow quad in Bora bora- I was obsessed with getting my hands on this baby and so I traded for it. It's GORGEOUS and may be my favorite ipsy find ever...so far.

- (April 2014) Dr. Brandt microdermabrasion!!!! I'm stock piling these little babies. Liquid gold I tell ya!

- (April 2014) Demeter jasmine. This is my absolute fav fragrance right now.


----------



## Spydar (May 4, 2014)

So far this year:

Jan- Epice exfoliant

Feb- Eyetini and Dr. Lin

Mar- bareMinerals Moxie lipstick

Apr- lollitint

I've actually had pretty good luck with Ipsy this year!


----------



## MIKAGlam (May 8, 2014)

For this year:

January: I liked the mica beauty lip balm. Nothing really excited me though.

February: I actually LOVED the pop beauty gloss. I received a good one though. It's the perfect color for me.

March: EVERYTHING! I got the BAB, OPI, Pacifica, and Bareminerals lipstick. LOVED EVERYTHING!

April: Mary Kay lipgloss in Teddy Bare. This stays in my purse at all times. Love it.

Honorable mentions from last year:

Mica Beauty in bronze. I'm actually wearing it today.

Pixi bronzer, I have been wearing it everyday since I've gotten it.

Yaby Teal eyeshadow. I wear this a lot.

Pop mascara. I have no problems with this brand at all.

Also, NYX lipstick. I went and bought a bunch afterwards.


----------



## AshleyCT (May 10, 2014)

For this year: 
*January:* Was a bit of a bust for me - nothing I really loved in this bag
*February:* Was FAB! Zoya Odette (I got Dot and didn't like, traded for Odette which is fabulous), Eyetini (wearing it now!), City Color blush! I loved the color of the Pop Beauty lip plumper I got, too (peony!), but of course that ended up reeking.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
*March: *Chella eyeliner - I got one that luckily didn't dry out and I love the color!
*April:  *UD eyeliner and dr. brandt microderm!

I just started in November, but I have to give an honorable mention to November's em phan sheer color lipstick in violette. At first I was like "what the heck am I going to do with this purple lipstick??" but it goes on such a lovely raspberry color, and is SO creamy and moisturizing. It is my favorite Ipsy product to date.


----------



## gingerneko (May 23, 2014)

Faves:

March:  Be a Bombshell Bora Bora Eyeshadow Quad (which I actually swapped for)
April: Coastal Scents Medium Shadow Brush

May: Hey Honey Take It Off! Exfoliating Honey Peel Off Mask


----------



## babiegurl37 (Jun 13, 2014)

I've only been subscribed since March but my favorites are:

March: chella indigo blue eyeliner, BAB quad

April: Everything except the lip balm

May: Nothing!!!!

June: nyx lip butter and the rest.

I guess April and June are my favorite so far.


----------



## kaybug (Jun 14, 2014)

The Costal Scents eyeshadow brush from April is amazing. Also, unpopular opinion: the Pacifica eyeshadow duo, the more golden one is my absolute favorite right now. I wear the gold on my lid almost everyday! It's so natural but beautiful as well. I think the pigmentation is perfect.


----------



## Blogofboxes (Jun 14, 2014)

January: Benefit the POREfessional and MALIN+GOETZ Mojito Lip Balm

February: City Color Be Matte Blush
March: bareMinerals Marvelous Moxie Lipstick
April: Urban Decay Eye Pencil and Coastal Scents Medium Shadow Brush
May: Too Faced Chocolate Soleil Matte Bronzer and Eva NYC Therapy Session Hair Mask
June: Marc Anthony Dream Waves Beach Spray


----------



## Spazkatt (Jun 18, 2014)

My favorite Pixi bronzer from ipsy shattered today. I smushed it up with alcohol and just put it back in it's pot to dry. I hope it works *fingers crossed*


----------



## IMDawnP (Jun 21, 2014)

Spazkatt said:


> My favorite Pixi bronzer from ipsy shattered today. I smushed it up with alcohol and just put it back in it's pot to dry. I hope it works *fingers crossed*


I love mine too. I'm curious, how deep does the pot go ?

I wanted to add to this thread:

May: derma-e Microdermabrasion scrub and the Pacifica eyeshadow in duo 1 (and the bag itelf)

June: Marc Anthony and NYX Butter Gloss (I love this too much and need to buy another!)


----------



## Spazkatt (Jun 21, 2014)

I'd say about an 1/8 of an inch or so. I felt it was a pretty generous size. I have been using it weekly since it came in my ipsy bag.


----------



## Kimb3rly (Jun 21, 2014)

I can't pick just one on some of these.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

January: umm..nothing.  I just looked back at it and I literally gave it all away.

February:  Zoya &amp; the bag

March:  Bora Bora quad

April:  UD velvet eyeliner tied with the Elizabeth Mott shadow

May:  Too Faced bronzer tied with Eva NYC hair mask

June:  the bag

My all time favorite comes from 2013 though.  The UD Revolution lipstick in Anarchy.  :wub:


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Jun 21, 2014)

Jan: malin+goetz lip balm

Feb: mally eye pencil (traded for it)

March: borabora eyeshadow

April: UD eye pencil

May: purlisse (but honestly nothing)

June: the bag...but did like nyx lip butter

Seeing all the meh products makes me want to cancel.


----------



## 3Babydolls (Jul 5, 2014)

Adding to my list

June 2014:

- skinn olive and enzym cleanser

- Jesse's girl eyeliner


----------



## ChullBird (Jul 5, 2014)

For me:

January- Mica tinted balm &amp; proactiv mark fading pads. I was obsessed with those. Too bad proactiv is such a shady company.

February- None.

March- Marvelous Moxie lipstick. I didn't wear anything else for a long time after I got it.

April- None. I hated every single thing in this bag.

May- None. I hated every single thing in this bag. The bag was cute though!

June- The beach spray and the Nyx gloss. AND OH MY GOD THE BAG.


----------



## Queennie (Jul 17, 2014)

January: Briogeo Don't Despair, Repair! Mask. LOVE this stuff! I have two containers of the full size for back-up!

February: Zoya Nail Polish in Dot . 

March: Pixi Beauty Flawless Face Primer. I use this every day now by itself for my foundation!

April: Elizabeth Mott Pop! Eye shadow in Champagne.

May: Favorite bag so far from this year! Loved everything, but if I had to pick one, it would be the Derma e Microdermabrasion Scrub. Still have this sample, and plan on getting more!

June: Marc Anthony Beach Spray. Smells amazing! 

July: I do not have my bag yet, but I think I will like the Elizabeth Mott Tints and Sass!


----------



## BrierReviewer (Jul 20, 2014)

Jan - didn't receive

Feb - Zoya nail polish Oddette

March - Moxie Marvelous Lipstick in Get Ready! Seriously LOVE this stuff!

April - City Color White Gold Shadow and Highlighte Mousse

May - Nailtini nail lacquer in champagne

June - Be a Bombshell Lash Out Mascara Black

July - Bare Minerals Eyeshadow duo 2.0 &amp; dermac CC creme &amp; PopBeauty Bronzer


----------



## Jwhackers (Jul 20, 2014)

Jwhackers said:


> Ok here are my faves from each month!
> 
> January: Benefit Porefessional, although I wasn't wowed by anything this month!
> 
> ...


adding to my entry! 

May: calvin klein endless euphoria. The bag this month sucked in general, but I ended up liking the perfume a lot

June: Marc anthony dream waves beach spray. I love love love this stuff. Smells so good and works amazingly well in my hair. Nyx butter gloss in creme brulee. 

July: Bare minerals 5-in-1 I really like this under bronze-y eyeshadows. wHet nailpolish in facetious. I am such a nail polish junkie!


----------



## felicia1995 (Jul 20, 2014)

These are just from the items I actually received...

Jan: Briogeo Don’t Despair, Repair! Deep Conditioning Mask

Feb: Tini Beauty Eyetini Cordial Cream Shadow + Base In One - Ambrosia, City Color Be Matte Blush 

Mar: Klorane Smoothing and relaxing patches with soothing cornflower

Apr: Demeter Jasmine Perfume Oil Roll On, Urban Decay 24/7 Velvet Glide-On Eye Pencil Travel Size

May: derma e Microdermabrasion Scrub, Hey Honey Take It Off! Exfoliating Honey Peel Off Mask, and the leaf print canvas bag

Jun: NYX Butter Gloss

Jul: Clear Clinic Laboratories Vanished Clear Spot Treatment, Elizabeth Mott Tints &amp; Sass

2013:

Dec: Mirabella Eye Blender Brush

Nov: BH Cosmetics Galaxy Chic Baked Eyeshadow Sample, em michelle phan waterliner intense color eyeliner, Nailtini Straight Up Color Nail Lacquer (Champagne)

Oct: Zoya Nail Polish (dark metallic purple)

Sep: a dud, but I guess the best item was the NYX Single Eye Shadow


----------



## gingerneko (Jul 22, 2014)

July: EM Tints n' Sass. Really a MLBB when applied sparingly, very buildable. Love it.


----------



## IMDawnP (Jul 24, 2014)

This month (July) my favorite item is the Pixi lip balm in Unique Pink. It feels wonderful on, makes my lips so soft and lasts a long time. I received a Cynthia Rowley lip gloss from Birchbox this month and the Pixi is getting way more use.


----------



## Shalott (Jul 24, 2014)

My list so far for 2014:

January: Proactiv+ Mark Fading Pads (I would purchase these, if you could do so individually)

February: Tini Beauty Eyetini Cordial Cream Shadow + Base In One (I got Ambrosia, love it)

March: NYX Love in Rio Eye Shadow (This bag was kind of a dud for me, but this little trio comes in handy to travel)

April: Everything. (I got the UD Velvet pencil, a Costal Scents brush, Dr. Brandt Microdermabrasion, Elizabeth Mott Champagne shadow and a Starlooks nude lip pencil. I have used all of these so much, and bought more of the brushes)

May: Avene Thermal Spring Water (Basically obsessed with this stuff for soothing my skin)

June: NYX Butter Gloss and Jesse's Girl eyeliner (Use these all the time, can never get enough)

July: bareMinerals 5-in-1 BB Advanced Performance Cream Eyeshadow (Got Divine Wine, and I want some more colors)

I actually rarely consider any of my ipsy bags all that bad - probably the worst so far was June, but only because it was a bummer about the terrible BaB mascara.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Toby Burke (Jul 24, 2014)

May (1st bag): purlisse, hey honey, love the bag!

June: NYX butter gloss, realtree perfume (as an on the go)

July: Pixi balm, Pop bronzer (didn't see that coming), love the bag


----------



## autopilot (Jul 26, 2014)

Adding to my list: for July, my fave item is definitely the Marrakech Endz. Love it!


----------



## emilymeyersxo (Jul 31, 2014)

This isn't necessarily all from 2014 but I thought I would share the stand-out products I've received from Ipsy in general:

- Cailyn Gel Liner (love the brush!!).. very nice quality hasn't dried on me and it's over a year old.

- Elizabeth Mott Tints &amp; Sass lip/cheek stain.. refreshing to see this concept that wasn't the oh-so-hyped Benetint.

- Yaby Natural Finish Foundation.. don't get me wrong this is not my favorite foundation by any means but I think they were being considerate in their choice because I can see this working for a lot of skin types (I'm oily but the finish can def be flattering on dry skin).

- Dr. Brandt face scrub.. I really enjoyed this; I love scrubs and exfoliants plus it smelled like lemons!

- Urban Decay Revolution lipsticks/Velvet liners.. I like how Ipsy always keeps up with new UD releases.


----------



## Tiffanytinsw (Sep 30, 2014)

March: marvelous moxie lipstick, Pacifica Indian coconut nectar lotion

April: rainbow honey nail polish, coastal scents brush, dr.Brandt exfoliator

May and June: no stand outs for me

July: 5n1 bare minerals eye shadow

August: perversion mascara, dr.Brandt pores no more

September: crown brush, briogeo deep conditioner


----------



## v0ltagekid (Oct 9, 2014)

Crown brush for sure! it's awesome!
Also, I really loved the EM liner!

I wish they gave us her brow pencils, it's better than ABH...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Toby Burke (Oct 10, 2014)

Tobygirl said:


> May (1st bag): purlisse, hey honey, love the bag!
> 
> June: NYX butter gloss, realtree perfume (as an on the go)
> 
> July: Pixi balm, Pop bronzer (didn't see that coming), love the bag


Adding:

August: Dr Brandt, UD mascara (didn't see that coming)


----------



## IMDawnP (Oct 16, 2014)

August: I didn't love anything this month. Actually this was tied with September 2013 for worst bag ever.

September: Pacifica Eye Pencil in Fringe. Finally found a brown that looks good on me. The BAG itself !!!!


----------



## Queennie (Nov 9, 2014)

Queennie said:


> January: Briogeo Don't Despair, Repair! Mask. LOVE this stuff! I have two containers of the full size for back-up!
> 
> February: Zoya Nail Polish in Dot .
> 
> ...


Updating:

August: Manna Kadar Sheer Glo, perfect cream highlight/blush for me

September: Crown Brush Crease Dual End Brush! (Do not know the exact name lol) Love this brush, good quality!

October: Starlooks Lip Gloss, just the perfect shade!!!

November: Not sure yet!

Manna Kadar Cosmetics

Sheer Glo


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Nov 11, 2014)

Now seems like a good time to go back and look at my bags for the year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Jan : Huh, this wasn't a great month.  I guess the best item for me was the makeup wipes?

Feb : Skyn Iceland mud mask

March : Chella blue eyeliner, still use this quite frequently

April : City Color White Gold shadow/highlight mousse.  Wasn't expecting much, but this stuff is awesome.

May : Hey Honey peel-off mask

June : Marc Antony beach wave spray. 

July : Em Tints &amp; Sass

August : The bag itself was the best item here.

Sept : The Crown brush was by far the best item.  I traded or haven't opened everything else.

Oct : Noya lipstick, or the Figs &amp; Rouge handcream

Nov : We'll see, there's a couple things in there that might be good,


----------



## turtleflooball (Nov 16, 2014)

I haven't seen anyone mention this yet, but I loved the LeeAnni Eco moisturizer from September. I only started using my sample this month (I'm really backlogged with samples) and it makes my skin so soft! I don't want to put on makeup anymore!


----------



## ang3445 (Nov 19, 2014)

October was my first bag, and even though I actually really liked everything in it, I'm crazy about the Noyah lipstick and the Indie Lee brightening cleanser, but only when used as a mask.  It was okay for me as a cleanser, but as a mask, it's incredible!  I probably won't be purchasing the Indie Lee because but I am almost certainly purchasing a full sized lipstick before the month is out.

In November, my favorite thing was definitely the Starlooks gem eye pencil in Ultra Olive.


----------



## IMDawnP (Dec 19, 2014)

Since I've had my bag for a few days now I figured I'd finish out the year.

October - H2O hydrating treatment. I bought a full size.

November - BaB primer/eyeshadow. Yeh, it creases by the end of the day but it looks very pretty for most of the day.

December - Tarte mascara. Love.


----------



## ang3445 (Dec 19, 2014)

IMDawnP said:


> Since I've had my bag for a few days now I figured I'd finish out the year.
> 
> October - H2O hydrating treatment. I bought a full size.
> 
> ...


I almost gave up on the BaB eyebase, but I tried it one more time with a brush instead of my finger, and I loved it!  I packed it on pretty heavily and then layered it with a burgundy brown shadow, and it was so pretty!  I didn't experience nearly as much creasing this way either.


----------



## Tiffanytinsw (Dec 19, 2014)

I'll finish out the year too.

October: Ayers body butter, loved the smell and the teal bag was my favorite yet

November: Cake hand cream, LM powder and fan brush, I use it to set my under eye concealer every day. I also redeemed for the Chella Ivory Lace pencil, which is amazing!

December: Tarte mascara

Ipsy has been good to me this year


----------



## Lola-v (Dec 20, 2014)

This year with Ipsy wasn't as good as 2013.

I had very few products I actually liked. Some months I didn't even use anything.

From January I liked the E. Mott eye pencil. I really liked the color. After a few months tho it dried out and I couldn't use it anymore.

March- everything. I got the Pacifica body butter, BAB bora bora &amp; missha bb. I gave the BM lipstick to my mom and she loved it.

July- benefit mascara. It's been one of my faves for a while, so I always keep samples in my bag.

September- crown brush. I love it!

October- Starlooks lip gloss. Surprisingly because I don't like gloss.

Nov- EM eyeliner, tho I haven't worn it out.


----------



## Shalott (Dec 20, 2014)

I've only ever fully used the brushes from ipsy. Everything else has been tossed or gifted. But I always loved when they sent a brush!


----------



## annatomical (Dec 26, 2014)

• January 2014 - Sexy Hair Conditioner

• February 2014 - Zoya Nail Polish, Dot
• March 2014 - bareMinerals Marvelous Moxie Lipstick
• April 2014 - UD 24/7 Velvet Glide-on Eye Pencil
• May 2014 - Derma E Microdermabrasion
• June 2014 - Nicka K liquid eyeliner
• July 2014 - bareMinerals Ready Eye Shadow 2.0
• August 2014 - Klorane Dry Shampoo
• September 2014 - The Ispy Bag!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

• October 2014 - Mica Beauty Loose Eye Shadow

• November 2014 - JCat Lip Paint
• December 2014 - Cailyn Cosmetics Just Mineral Eye Polish


----------



## buffyfanify (Jan 12, 2015)

Jan 14 - Briogeo Hair Mask

Feb - nothing

March - the bag

April - dr. brandt microdermabrasion

May - Avene thermal spring water (I use it as a spray to wipe my cloth diapered child - it actually works really well!)

June - nothing

July - Hang Ten tanning oil and PUR waterproof mascara

Aug -  dr. brandt pores no more pore refiner (I now use this whenever I wear makeup)

Sep - Alterna Caviar CC

Oct - nothing

Nov - J.Cat wonderpaint

Dec - NYX butter balm


----------

